# Why do cigars not come pre-cut?



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

Noob question I know, but I was wondering why they cut one end but not the other in the cigar factories? Is there a benefit to it that it would lose if they did cut both ends?


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

The cut is such a personal thing, I think it wouldn't be too popular to pre-cut. For example, I like my cigars punched, others like the straight cut.


----------



## elderboy02 (Jun 24, 2008)

DonnieW said:


> The cut is such a personal thing, I think it wouldn't be too popular to pre-cut. For example, I like my cigars punched, others like the straight cut.


:tpd: Plus, I think if your cigar lost the band, you wouldn't know which end was the foot and which end is the head.


----------



## DonnieW (Jul 2, 2008)

I believe there are some cigars that are pre-cut. I recall getting a cheap-ish Cuban in a clear plastic tube (don't recall what it was) that was pre-cut. I actually hesitated to smoke it, wondering if it was returned by someone. It was sealed, so I assume that's how they come.


----------



## Habsrule29 (May 11, 2005)

DonnieW said:


> I believe there are some cigars that are pre-cut. I recall getting a cheap-ish Cuban in a clear plastic tube (don't recall what it was) that was pre-cut. I actually hesitated to smoke it, wondering if it was returned by someone. It was sealed, so I assume that's how they come.


That would be a Guantanamera. Im hesitant to smoke those too, but it has nothing to do with the fact they are pre cut.


----------



## jkorp (Sep 27, 2007)

It seems like most dry cured cigars come pre-cut, maybe that has something do with it. Maybe the wrappers are more brittle... I'm betting it goes back to tradition as well. A head cutting step was not part of production in times past, so why add it. It kind of cheapens the experience.


----------



## dentonparrots (Aug 19, 2008)

Thanks fella's I was just more curious than anything. I prefer mine punched too.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

Whenever a b&m asks me if I want my cigar cut I look at them as if they have 3 heads. To me it is part of the experience.

But the biggest reason is to protect the wrapper. It is one thing to lose some on the foot due to unraveling but another to lose it on the cap side. Your cigars expand and contract with variances in humidity and this stresses the wrapper. I have been prenty fortunate over the years because even in my pre-bead 70/70 days I had very little damage.


----------



## CigarDood (Aug 31, 2008)

I've had gurkha perfectos that don't require a cut. They aren't pre-cut or anything. They just aren't capped.


----------



## PinkPistol86 (Sep 20, 2007)

I agree with y'all about cutting the cigar. I like to be able to cut my own as a part of the experience. As a newer cigar smoker it makes me happy when I achieve a perfect cut. Although with punching cigars as I don't have a punch yet, I have my b&m or my brother do the honors while I watch.


----------



## Addiction (May 8, 2007)

I also think it can dry cigars when they are cut. When I dry box cigars I cut them.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Rolando said:


> Whenever a b&m asks me if I want my cigar cut I look at them as if they have 3 heads. To me it is part of the experience.
> 
> But the biggest reason is to protect the wrapper. It is one thing to lose some on the foot due to unraveling but another to lose it on the cap side. Your cigars expand and contract with variances in humidity and this stresses the wrapper. I have been prenty fortunate over the years because even in my pre-bead 70/70 days I had very little damage.


I was out drinking one night and stopped in a B&M (there's like 3 within the area I barhop) that I only visit maybe 1/4 of the time I buy singles. The guy _insisted _on cutting my Short Story and lighting it for me...and he cut it so far up that I had to babysit it to keep it wrapped.

I also assume it would result in more factory rejects if the roller also had to cut it or punch it. Adding more steps to an assembly process adds more room for error.


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

The whole reason for a cap on a cigar is to keep the wrapper from unreaveling. To place the cap on, only to have to cut/punch it soon after (I assume) is an unecessary step for the roller and allows for the end user to be more personal on how they prefer their cigars punched/cut.


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

ActionAndy said:


> I was out drinking one night and stopped in a B&M (there's like 3 within the area I barhop) that I only visit maybe 1/4 of the time I buy singles. The guy _insisted _on cutting my Short Story and lighting it for me...and he cut it so far up that I had to babysit it to keep it wrapped.


I had never thought about them doing it wrong. Wait. He lit it for you too? That is just so wrong.


----------



## _mo (Aug 14, 2008)

ActionAndy said:


> I was out drinking one night and stopped in a B&M (there's like 3 within the area I barhop) that I only visit maybe 1/4 of the time I buy singles. The guy _insisted _on cutting my Short Story and lighting it for me...and he cut it so far up that I had to babysit it to keep it wrapped.
> 
> I also assume it would result in more factory rejects if the roller also had to cut it or punch it. Adding more steps to an assembly process adds more room for error.


maybe you looked too drunk to play with fire? :r


----------



## Jonesee (Dec 30, 2005)

With a name like "ActionAndy", maybe the B&M guy just wanted to "light his fire..."


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

poker said:


> The whole reason for a cap on a cigar is to keep the wrapper from unreaveling. To place the cap on, only to have to cut/punch it soon after (I assume) is an unecessary step for the roller and allows for the end user to be more personal on how they prefer their cigars punched/cut.


Exactly!

however what is probably un-intended is the most benefical result of the capping of foot. A nice cap turns what is an open avenue for the drying out and depletion of all flavor elements, into a tight cul-de-sac.


----------



## ActionAndy (Jul 9, 2008)

Regarding some concerns about my post:

1) By light it for me, I meant that he held a lighter to the cigar and allowed me to puff until it was lit--he didn't actually put my cigar in his mouth. I'd have told him to cancel my purchase if he did something that preposterous. 

2) I am both a charming and affable drunk, and not terribly obvious. (Until I hit the mutant stage, which my friends have dubbed The Zombie. The Zombie will force his way into a game of billiards, stare down the bartender and attempt to order via mind-link, and break up with girls that he is not actually dating.)


----------



## Rolando (Jul 17, 2008)

No one can tell if I am drunk either. Sleeping on the floor with a big stupid grin on my face is something I do all the time.


----------



## catfish (Jan 31, 2007)

I think that if they pre-cut the cap, because of the direction of the roll the cigar might start to unravel.

I would guess the main reasons to cut the foot is for a A.)finished look, B.) to have all the cigars in a box all the same lengths, C.) and for ease of packing.


----------



## floydpink (Feb 15, 2007)

Ask Moki to let you do a blind taste test and all your cigars will arrive without caps.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

Habsrule29 said:


> That would be a Guantanamera. Im hesitant to smoke those too, but it has nothing to do with the fact they are pre cut.


Trust me, you don't want to smoke them. Just check the reviews on this board or on my blog http://cigarblog.blog.com


----------



## poker (Dec 11, 1997)

Don Fernando said:


> Trust me, you don't want to smoke them. Just check the reviews on this board or on my blog http://cigarblog.blog.com


:tpd: yukky


----------



## kansashat (Mar 13, 2004)

Don Fernando said:


> Trust me, you don't want to smoke them. Just check the reviews on this board or on my blog http://cigarblog.blog.com


A friend of mine to the south of me, on the Kansas/Oklahoma border, was gifted a box & a partial of Guantanamera cristales recently by a customer of his. He called me the other day when he was smoking one, but did not comment about the cigar, other than that it was a Cuban & came in a tube. I guess we now know why the customer gave him the whole box +...LOL.

It reminds me of a story that Harry Truman told of an old black gentleman that had recieved a bottle of whiskey for Christmas from his boss. Harry asked him how it was & he said, "Just about right."

Harry asked him what he meant by "just about right," so the old gentleman replied that if it had been any better his boss wouldn't have given it to him, & if it had been any worse he wouldn't have drank it.


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Cheap Bastard cigars come pre-punched.


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

NCRadioMan said:


> Cheap Bastard cigars come pre-punched.


Haha, yep, that's pretty much it. But I had a pre-punched mystery stick I bough at a feast at one of the Catholic churches around here (you know, a big, Italian, summertime festival-type thing where you eat, drink and gamble for the Church), but I have to say it wasn't half bad. The ash held pretty well and it burned nicely, and it had a one-dimensional but enjoyable flavor. They were charging $3 a piece for them.


----------



## RGD (May 10, 2006)

ActionAndy said:


> . . . The guy _insisted _on cutting my Short Story and lighting it for me . . .





Rolando said:


> . . . He lit it for you too? That is just so wrong.


Actually in days gone by - in gentlemen and private clubs, the attendee would retrieve a cigar, cut and light it for you - white gloved of course. Back in college, some of the people that I use to hob nob with had memberships to various places in which I would attend. Quite common.

Ron


----------



## GTCanuk (Apr 20, 2008)

Habsrule29 said:


> That would be a Guantanamera. Im hesitant to smoke those too, but it has nothing to do with the fact they are pre cut.


Just let them age a bit. I tried a couple and was disappointed. It was part of 5 I bought. I just had them in the humidor because I didn't like them. Finally after keeping on pushing them to the side and select something else I said what the hell. With rest they are a lot better! :2:2


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

GTCanuk said:


> Just let them age a bit. I tried a couple and was disappointed. It was part of 5 I bought. I just had them in the humidor because I didn't like them. Finally after keeping on pushing them to the side and select something else I said what the hell. With rest they are a lot better! :2:2


when I just started to smoke I bought a box of MC#4, a fiver of Cohiba siglo II and a bunch of singles from Singapore airport. 2 of those singles were Guantanamera Cristales, I smoked one soon after I got home and found it disgusting. The other one I smoked a few months ago to review, that cigar had at least 2 1/2 years rest on it, it was still like smoking and old sock that had seen too many hours in old sweaty sneakers.


----------

